# Bread in a Breadmachine, Wet milk work instead?



## wonka (Nov 5, 2006)

All the recipes I see for a breadmaker say to use Dry milk, could I just wet milk instead? I have no dry, and i just got it and want to try it out


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 5, 2006)

It really depends on the rest of the recipe.   Most bread recipes don't call for any kind of milk, wet or dry.   I'm not sure why bread machines do...   If it's just a couple of tablespoons of dry, and you still have to add warm water, I'd omit the dry milk.

I used a bread machine for years.  Eventually, I just stopped adding the dry milk.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree with Vera. Just omit--or use another recipe.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2006)

wonka said:
			
		

> All the recipes I see for a breadmaker say to use Dry milk, could I just wet milk instead? I have no dry, and i just got it and want to try it out


 
Just sub milk for the water and dry milk portion. It will work well.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> It really depends on the rest of the recipe. Most bread recipes don't call for any kind of milk, wet or dry. I'm not sure why bread machines do... If it's just a couple of tablespoons of dry, and you still have to add warm water, I'd omit the dry milk.
> 
> I used a bread machine for years. Eventually, I just stopped adding the dry milk.


 
Its a texture thing. The bread is softer and finer textured with milk instead of bread. I have a couple of recipes that I make that require milk. They are called "country" bread. I don't know why, but there you have my insignificant bit of trivia for the day.


----------

